# Add Conduit to a recessed panel



## BillinSC (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello,

My 200 Amp panel is located in my garage. To add outlets (only one was initially installed on any of the wall surfaces of the garage) for my woodworking hobby, I'd like to add a couple of additional circuits and multiple outlets.   I was planning on adding the additional outlets via conduit and surface mounted boxes (all walls and ceiling are drywalled); however, I don't know the best way to run conduit from the recessed circuit panel onto the surface of the wall.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## CraigFL (Feb 16, 2009)

You should be able to run NMB inside walls. I would mount the first JBOX half in the wall and half out, screwed to a stud. Bring the NMB into the side or bottom of box and install the conduit in the part that sticks out.


----------



## triple D (Feb 21, 2009)

You can cut a small 1" wide channel, from the bottom of the panel downward about 5 or 6 inches. Then knock out a half inch hole in panel bottom. Now you can use a short piece of 1/2" flex to get from panel to first 4 square box. Then you can go surface mount with more flex, or 1/2" pvc from box to box. This will accomidate two or three corcuits easy. Good luck....


----------

